# Explore Mexico



## Steve Holtel (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to drive to Mexico to visit 7 or 8 expat areas. I have about 45 days and will avoid Mexico City. I will not drive at night and have driven before around many areas of Mexico. Suggestions for areas to visit? I have read most of the stuff out there.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Steve Holtel said:


> I want to drive to Mexico to visit 7 or 8 expat areas. I have about 45 days and will avoid Mexico City. I will not drive at night and have driven before around many areas of Mexico. Suggestions for areas to visit? I have read most of the stuff out there.


Melaque & la Manzanilla, San Miguel de Allende, Chapala


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Will you be just 'visiting', or are you looking for a place to settle? What are your interests and usual activities? Do you have routine health needs, or forsee them in the next several years, if planning to settle in Mexico?


----------



## Steve Holtel (Feb 24, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Will you be just 'visiting', or are you looking for a place to settle? What are your interests and usual activities? Do you have routine health needs, or forsee them in the next several years, if planning to settle in Mexico?


I will be exploring about April 15-May 30th. My wife and I are considering wintering next year or in 2 years. I am an avid traveler and my wife a little less so. We are both in our early 50's and have no health needs at present. I am a retired Pharmacist and would pay cash for health needs. I Scuba dive and would drive to the ocean. I really like Oaxaca and the artists there; I would rent a furnished place as to be flexible. I would like to consider living in Mexico more than 6 months of the year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

April and May are the warmest months at Lake Chapala, with the sun straight up and the cooling rains not due until mid-June. It may hit 90F at mid-day, but is usually in the 80s.
The coasts can be getting really hot by this time, but not as unbearable as later in the summer.
I have no personal experience with Oaxaca, so maybe someone else can advise you on that part of the country.
If looking to relocate, I would suggest Lake Chapala for living and short vacations at the Pacific shore, four hours away, for Scuba or Fishing, etc. We only go there in the winter, when temperatures are tolerable for us. Admittedly, I have you by more than 20 years and am now considering selling our larger home and 'downsizing' as my energy level wanes. No more scuba for me!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*touring mexico...*

check out banderasnews.com for puerto vallarta communities... and north bound begins nayarit.... san panchos/punta de mita/ guayabitos.... you should plan on staying a night at Hotel Lago Escondido. Nayarit. in santa maria del oro (nayarit) then stop for a tour of the town tequila (bed and breakfast avail.) guanajuato is simply amazing and its on the way to san miguel ayende. :ranger:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not exactly sure what you really want. If plan is wintering and you like scuba diving then actually renting on the coast could work. To stay away from Mexico city you could drive the coast starting at say Mazatlan through, PV, Manzanilla, Ixtapa/Zihuatenego, Acapulco, Puerto Escondido to Huatulco. This would give you the option of seeing both small and larger communities. If you would like expat communities 4-6 hours from the beach, 4 locations come to mind, Chapala area to PV, San Miguel & Patzcuaro to Ixtapa/Zihuatenegro, and Oaxaca City to the Oaxacan coast. Not sure you will have time but could drive from Oaxacan coast to the Yucatan and check out Merida/say Progreso before returning up the Gulf coast to Matamoros.


----------

